# R.I.P Fletch



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Andy Fletcher, keyboard player with Depeche Mode has died it has been announced.
Another good musician has moved on to the other side


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sad news. 101 is one of the greatest albums ever made.


----------

